# Female Columbia pictures and info requested



## Temilitary (Dec 22, 2013)

Requesting assistance from any owners of original military contract female Columbia Bicycles. If possible please post detailed photos of the following:

Top of seat tube and bolt
Rear drop out
Rear fender attachment bracket
Also can anyone tell me if the upper and lower tubes are exactly parallel? In some views it looks like they are, in others it appears that the two are slightly closer together where they meet the steer tube. 

Toying with the idea of having a reproduction frame fabricated. Need specs to build it.


----------



## izee2 (Dec 22, 2013)

I got what ya need....PM sent....


----------



## SteveBarber (Dec 23, 2013)

*Female Columbia military bike*

I am in the process of doing the same thing.  I need this information too.  Thanks!


----------



## izee2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Steve... PM sent


----------



## milbicycleman (May 12, 2014)

I know that bergerwerke in Wisconsin is making reproduction Columbia and Huffman WW2 mens bicycles and he makes the women's model as well.

http://www.bergerwerke.com/BW519.html


----------

